# Imported B574 with German Manual and water pump problem!!



## 94382 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all we have an impoerted B574 with a problem and unfortunately the manual is in German!!!

For some reason the water pump fuse blew. i have replaced it but the pump still isn't working!!javascript:emoticon(':evil:')
javascript:emoticon(':evil:')

Problem is I don't know where it is located so can't remove it to test it.

Does anyone know where i can get an English language manual and how I find the pump?javascript:emoticon(':?:')
javascript:emoticon(':?:')
Thanks
Losttheplot


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

as this seems to be a Hymer, there is only one place to look for the water pump: 

Inside the tank!

It is an immersion pump, attached to a hose residing somewhere down at the bottom of the water tank.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 94382 (May 1, 2005)

*Imported Hymer*

Great but how do I find my way into the tank? The German manual gives no info that I can follow(':evil:')
thanks
losttheplot


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Tank will be under the seat if it's dinette layout, or in the bottom of a cupboard. You will see a round hatch on the top which just twists off, and you can get your hand in. Unlikely to be the pump, more likely to be the pressure switch, did you try running it dry? Has it been drained for the winter, it may have a 'no water' safety cut out. Deepcar Motorhomes have English translations of the hand book, give them a ring, and ask them about the water pump too, they're usually helpfull.
John


----------



## 94382 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks John it has been drained and refilled this evening so no I havn,yt tried running it dry. Will drain it and try tomorrow. I will also giive deepcar a ring. Thanks again.
losttheplot.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

No sorry what I meant was had running it dry blown the fuse, I put that badly, dont run it dry. Does it have a Truma boiler/heater, or is it a separate heater? The combination one has a frost protection automatic drain, which has to be re-set, and re filling it is a bit of a fiddle, it involves making sure that the boiler is refilled when you refill the tank. It would be better with a handbook you could understand. Speak to Deepcar, Peter Hambilton would help too, just depends which one is nearer to you.
John


----------



## flamingo (May 1, 2005)

We got an English manual for our imported hymer from :
https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/1269361.pdf
hope this helps.

We also have got an English manual for the Fiat base from local Fiat dealer for £7.


----------

